# South African Voting Day today !!!!!!



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

So, today is election day in South Africa....and I'm not hearing great reports from back home ! Pretty sad to know people don't have faith in numbers if voting.

The two main parties/people who are in the running is DA (Democratic Alliance) run buy a white woman called Helen Zille. She is AMAZING! She is the mayor of Cape Town, runs the whole state, and now running for President. The other party is the ANC (African National Congress)which is run by a black Zulu tribesman, Jacob Zuma......I will weep for my country for days if this man wins. He's a pig, a MORON, really an uneducated waste of OXYGEN ! You know what he said....he had sex with an HIV positive woman....his answer was...." Its ok, I had a shower afterwards" !!!!!!
I MEAN - HELLLOOOOOO !! What morons will ACTUALLY vote for this baboon.

Wow, sorry, I'm venting....stressful day....will let you know how it pans out if you don't hear about it on the news.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

Good luck Stace,
I am always really stressed during an election day here in Canada. Let us know who wins please


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Isa !!! I will definitely let you know....we should know by Friday !


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Thanks Isa !!! I will definitely let you know....we should know by Friday !



How does it work? How many days do you have to vote?

Here in Canada, there is one day of vote by anticipation (it is for all the people that cant vote the vote day because they are busy or wathever) and there is the vote day. We know who wins late during the evening.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

They only have one voting day, SA isn't as big as the States or most places, so they only have one voting day. 
They say if you can't make it, tough. Crazy. But anyway, we shall seeeeeee !! Will be interesting, very very!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess no matter what country you are in, there is always going to be a "clod-hopper" running for office.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I guess you're right !!!!! Word is the ANC has 62% so far ..... but they aint near finished counting, so lets all hope and PRAY that changes !!!!
If the ANC wins, I don;t think I will want to move back home, ever 

OH and even funnier.....the ANC guy, Zuma.....he has FOUR wives....four first ladies, gosh


----------



## Stazz (Apr 23, 2009)

As of now, 12.30pm my time....ANC/Zuma has 2.1million votes of the 3 million that have been counted so far.......
I really do not understand why people vote for such an idiot....


----------



## Stazz (Apr 23, 2009)

It's now 16.20pm and Zuma has 3.9million of the 6.2million counted....still a long way to go though....but not looking great.
Glad I'm not home right now!


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2009)

Stace, what are going to be the consequences if he wins?


----------



## Stazz (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not too sure....I'm not very confident that ANYTHING positive will happen if he wins....alot of people say he may run SA into the ground just like Rob Mugabe, The President of Zimbabwe. And that is definitely not a good thing. I really don't like the idea of this guy running the country because he is using his zulu tribe as a means to win, and if he runs the country like a zulu would, golly....we'd go back to neandrathal days (haha don't know how to spell that!)


----------



## Stazz (Apr 24, 2009)

For all who want to know.....of the 15.8million votes counted as of now, 18.55pm....Zuma has 10million of that  
Devastating....


----------



## Isa (Apr 24, 2009)

Stazz said:


> For all who want to know.....of the 15.8million votes counted as of now, 18.55pm....Zuma has 10million of that
> Devastating....



Hello Stace
They were talking about it on the news, they also talk about Jacob Zuma, I am really sorry. I am sure it will not be that bad, I mean how many laws can this guy change? Do you know when are the next election.


----------



## Laura (Apr 24, 2009)

maybe He'll get AIDs.. if he doesnt already have it...
SA is a whole different world. Quite the eye opener, beautiful as well. 
They really need AIDS education and for someone to be in charge with that kind of thoughts,, its got a LONG way to go. :-(


----------



## Stazz (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys 
He won with 11.6million votes of 17.6 million counted.....I think they JUST missed 2/3rds majority, which is great....but he's still the new President lol. Isa, next elections are in 5yrs time. I guess we can only wait and see what changes he will make, my thinking is it won't be for the better, but nothing we can do unfortunately. We will stay living abroad until the next elections, made that decision this morning.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 25, 2009)

ANC got 65.9% of the votes... thats like 0.1% away from 2/3's majority... now u try tell me that every vote doesnt count... thats pretty dam close man... but good news none-the-less...  Without 2/3's, they cannot change a law heehee


----------



## Isa (Apr 26, 2009)

Stazz said:


> ANC got 65.9% of the votes... thats like 0.1% away from 2/3's majority... now u try tell me that every vote doesnt count... thats pretty dam close man... but good news none-the-less...  Without 2/3's, they cannot change a law heehee



That is very good news Stace .


----------



## Stazz (Apr 26, 2009)

YIPPY ! Very very good news Isa  Thanks for listening to my woes hehe


----------



## Isa (Apr 26, 2009)

Stazz said:


> YIPPY ! Very very good news Isa  Thanks for listening to my woes hehe



Since he does not have the power to change laws, will you go back to your country earlier than you thought or will you really wait until the next election?
Just out of curiousity, do you have an exemple of a law he might want to change?


----------



## Stazz (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah I may go back, but I doubt it....I think we'll stay floating around for another few years, and see what he gets up to before we know what we'll do, stay or go 
I actually have no idea....he hasn't said anything about what he wants to do! But people were saying because of im being uneducated and corrupt etc, it would be scary to think he would try change laws in his and his friends favor...who knows what that could be


----------



## Isa (Apr 26, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Yeah I may go back, but I doubt it....I think we'll stay floating around for another few years, and see what he gets up to before we know what we'll do, stay or go
> I actually have no idea....he hasn't said anything about what he wants to do! But people were saying because of im being uneducated and corrupt etc, it would be scary to think he would try change laws in his and his friends favor...who knows what that could be



At least, now you know he can't change laws. Everything is probably going to be ok.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's hope so !!!!!


----------

